# 16 to 19 year olds wanted for T4 Pilot



## remedyproductions (Apr 7, 2008)

My name is Tom Baker and I work for a TV company called Remedy Productions. We make things like E4 Music, but have a look at www.remedyproductions.tv to find out more about what we do.

I'm currently developing a show for T4 and need to find a 16-19 year old who is an avid horse or pony enthusiast (preferably from London or South East) to appear in a non-broadcast pilot that we need to make before the channel will commission the programme. (This will not be shown on television, but if the programme is commissioned whoever takes part will be considered for appearing in the broadcast version).

Here's a bit more about the show idea: It's working title is "My Best Day Out". It consists of 5 teenagers who have never met taking it in turns to arrange a day out for each other and show each other what they enjoy doing and are passionate about. Each of them will be from a different walk of life and so will introduce each other to new experiences. So someone who uses this forum would show the other teens about their interest in horse riding as well as anything else they enjoy doing.

For whoever ends up taking part, it won't take up too much of their time and will be loads of fun. They'll get a free day out, meet some unique people and be introduced to whole new experiences.

Anyone who is interested in taking part can call me on 020 8962 5356 or 07908 658302 or e-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks for your time,

Tom Baker
Remedy Productions
[email protected]
020 8962 5356
07908 658 302


----------

